# more squirell advice?



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Being fairly new to tree rats, I wonder how you would locate a good area this time of year? Are there nests I should look for or just tracks in the snow?
Also, do you use a call? What type: bark or alarmed squeal?


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

milmo1 said:


> Being fairly new to tree rats, I wonder how you would locate a good area this time of year? Are there nests I should look for or just tracks in the snow?
> Also, do you use a call? What type: bark or alarmed squeal?


 I usually just look for a bunch of nests this time of year that way I know I'm in an area with a good number of squirrels. Also, while the nests are good indicators of how many squirrels there are in you're area some will nest in a chewed out hole up in a tree. I watched a black squirrel head into one late in the morning a couple days ago. Squirrel tracks are a good indicator too though. Find alot of both and you're golden. Also, I bark sometimes but I'm really good and doing it by cupping my hand and making a sharp kissing sound with my lips. I very seldomly do it though. Seems like I have my best luck sitting in a spot for about 40 minutes at a time and moving a few yards then doing it again.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Find a big stand of hardwoods, sit and wait. They're out there and they're fat this time of year!!!! I might have to take one with the bow tonight if i don't see a deer! Good luck...


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Henrik for President said:


> Find a big stand of hardwoods, sit and wait. They're out there and they're fat this time of year!!!! I might have to take one with the bow tonight if i don't see a deer! Good luck...


 What he said and one more thing to add. Go and sit before sun rise they be out till 9:30 a.m or so then they go back in there dends or nest up late evening are good but not as good as early morning .


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

get out there early in the morning, was out this morning deer hunting and had nine squirrels around me at once, never seen anything like it, there was a group of 5 chasing each other, a group of 3 doing the same and then a single up in the tree, know what i am doing tomorrow morning


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Learn how to recognize the nut trees from a distance. Most of the state game and recreation areas have large mature trees so drive the area and look for nests as others have said. But it you have fresh powdery snow, that is a bonus for finding areas of high populations. 

I do a lot or deer hunting and always keep notes of the areas to return later in the season to hunt squirrels.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Right now it's a bit tough...the cold mornings slow things down, and a best bet in the morning would be the sunny edge of a cut corn field. In the woods it will be slow when the temp drops below 15 degrees. This morning I saw zero rats in 3 1/2 hours. Beautiful day, but too chilly in the early mroning (12 degrees, 10-15 mph wind). I gaurantee lunch time or later would have been better, as it usually is on the cooler days.

Tomorrow I will go out for K9's, but won't bother for rats in the morning (thermomter already says 0.1 degrees here). 

Nests are good sign of rats, but in the winter they will move into hollowed trees, if they are available. They will abandon their leaf nests and group up inside trees for added warmth. In northern climates, this is common for squirrels.

I have never used any sound for squirrels, but have a call on the way that I am looking forwawrd to trying!

I have done much better on cut corn this year than in hardwoods. We had a terrible year for acorns, and a good bet for rats, is where ever you're seeing lots of deer sign (digging for food). Get out after a fresh snow, even if it's a dusting, and keep your eyes peeled for fresh tracks. They will be close, if you're patient 

Heads up! In a couple more weeks they will begin to 'rut', and they will be chasing females so much you'll be hard pressed to have them sit still for a shot (late jan-early feb). That's when our rat season is at its best...I find a nice spot to sit tight with the .17 on a bipod and usually stand up with 5 waiting on the ground.:evilsmile


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Right now it's a bit tough...the cold mornings slow things down, and a best bet in the morning would be the sunny edge of a cut corn field. In the woods it will be slow when the temp drops below 15 degrees. This morning I saw zero rats in 3 1/2 hours. Beautiful day, but too chilly in the early mroning (12 degrees, 10-15 mph wind). I gaurantee lunch time or later would have been better, as it usually is on the cooler days.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go out for K9's, but won't bother for rats in the morning (thermomter already says 0.1 degrees here).
> 
> ...


 I've heard they breed in the winter, but I didn't know when. Good info!!


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

wow you know your squirrels, all i saw was squirrels the last few days of the deer season, went out yesterday morning, saw two walking in , then went out last night saw none, went out this morning and saw one, wow it was cold, guess i'll wait till it warms up a bit, thought about getting a call and trying it but don't know much about it


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I was out pulling treestands yesterday and I saw lots of squirrel tracks and areas where they were digging acorns. I will be setting up there a couple of evenings this coming week.

Follow the food.
Dan


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

milmo1 said:


> Being fairly new to tree rats, I wonder how you would locate a good area this time of year? Are there nests I should look for or just tracks in the snow?
> Also, do you use a call? What type: bark or alarmed squeal?


Look for oak trees and beach. I have had the best luck when it is a little warmer. I have noticed if it is colder than the low 20's they will den up. If you can get out the morning after a little snow tracking becomes a lot easier. I have a bark call but have never had much luck with it. It seemed to work better in the early season. If using a bark find a tree to sit at the base of and wait for at least 20 mins. before barking. If they know you are there they will not answer to a bark I have noticed. The place where I go you can tell the difference between their summer "sunning" nests and the winter nests. Just look for the huge ones. I also carry a pocketful of small rocks to throw at nests that are low enough. Most times even if you hit anywhere near the nest the will take off running or at least poke there heads out to see what is going on. If you get one to come out and shoot it wait because I have seen three jump out of one nest before.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

greenhead1984 said:


> Look for oak trees and beach. I have had the best luck when it is a little warmer. I have noticed if it is colder than the low 20's they will den up. If you can get out the morning after a little snow tracking becomes a lot easier. I have a bark call but have never had much luck with it. It seemed to work better in the early season. If using a bark find a tree to sit at the base of and wait for at least 20 mins. before barking. If they know you are there they will not answer to a bark I have noticed. The place where I go you can tell the difference between their summer "sunning" nests and the winter nests. Just look for the huge ones. I also carry a pocketful of small rocks to throw at nests that are low enough. Most times even if you hit anywhere near the nest the will take off running or at least poke there heads out to see what is going on. If you get one to come out and shoot it wait because I have seen three jump out of one nest before.


All good points...today I waited till about 1...and saw zero rats in my best honey hole. Tracks are tough right now becasue we haven't had any snow dust, and it's been so cold, old tracks aren't deteriorating.

As noted above, if we get a warm up, I will tell 'mama' I'll be out until I get my 5  They will be going crazy then!


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

greenhead1984 said:


> I also carry a pocketful of small rocks to throw at nests that are low enough. Most times even if you hit anywhere near the nest the will take off running or at least poke there heads out to see what is going on. If you get one to come out and shoot it wait because I have seen three jump out of one nest before.


We got five on Saturday by finding nests in small trees and shaking the tree until they jumped out and by looking for nests that had grapevines running through them. Pulling that vine out of a nest was like pulling the squirrel ejection ripcord! :yikes:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

watch for leaf nest, these are actualy day dens and while they prefer to nest in tree holes, they do help pinpoint areas.
most state game ares hold good numbers but remember they usually prefer no more then five per acre as a population density. once they are thinned out in an area it will be a little while before others move back in, but they will.
from where your at i would sugjest a short trip up to the holly recreation area.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stiny357 said:


> We got five on Saturday by finding nests in small trees and shaking the tree until they jumped out and by looking for nests that had grapevines running through them. Pulling that vine out of a nest was like pulling the squirrel ejection ripcord! :yikes:


That's pretty dog gone funny.:lol: I used to hunt a lot for tree rats in the fall but never have in the winter. I know one thing for sure , rainy days are excellent if your prepared (rain gear). They just scamper along the ground and seem to turn off their radar for humans. I get 10 yard shots regularly during the rain.
What about the snow? Is snow camo overkill?


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Whitetail1 said:


> That's pretty dog gone funny.:lol: I used to hunt a lot for tree rats in the fall but never have in the winter. I know one thing for sure , rainy days are excellent if your prepared (rain gear). They just scamper along the ground and seem to turn off their radar for humans. I get 10 yard shots regularly during the rain.
> What about the snow? Is snow camo overkill?


 i have been wearing my snow camo, walking in extremely slow and quiet, and i still see one or two running away from me, pretty easy to see through the entire woods, not sure how good a squirrel's eye sight is, but it seems pretty good, i'm gonna keep wearing my snow camo


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

agross said:


> i have been wearing my snow camo, walking in extremely slow and quiet, and i still see one or two running away from me, pretty easy to see through the entire woods, not sure how good a squirrel's eye sight is, but it seems pretty good, i'm gonna keep wearing my snow camo


Me too, mostly just because I have it to wear but, I'm sure it helps if you're doing a "sit and watch" style hunt.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I like to track them in the snow and then when they hole up I will wait them out. I tracked a fox squirrel for about 150 yards yesterday until I found the tree where he went up and never down, sure enough there was a leaf nest in a small pine very close to the tree. I sat down and waited only to get a nice head shot when he thought things were safe again. I have to stop using the 22 mag though because the head was a mess.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

I have Ladner Blackmouth Curs that I run on squirrel. It's a blast to hunt this way. I've had this breed of dogs for about 17 years now. They do a great job. When their not chasing squirrels I use them for **** hunting. 

It's a very enjoyable way to hunt. Just recently we had Jimmy Gretzinger, the host of Michigan Out of Doors, up on a squirrel hunt. He taped the show and it will be airing end of January or first part of February. Check it out, you might like what you see and decide to get a squirrel dog


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Using a call doesn't hurt. Between that and the warm sun this morning (10am) bagged 3 in 30 minutes, which meant time for some coyote hunting. I used it for the first time, not rocket science. Pick a tree, make the bark for 10 seconds and wait for them to start popping out.


----------

